

Ask YC: Credit card processing in Python? - shabda

I need to do credit card processing, (I use Python and Django), and I don't know where to start from.<p>So what are the libraries/tutorials I should read on to do this?
======
notdarkyet
<http://searchyc.com/credit+card>

Although it would be nice to see what some thoughts and ideas people on HN
have utilized themselves when implementing a Django web app.

~~~
shabda
Thank you for that link.

So a few questions after reading some of the articles for those in the know,

1\. How can a Non US citizen get a Merchant Account? 2\. I just want to
confirm that the Credit card is valid, (or maybe get a token payment.) (I want
to confirm that you CAN pay for the service, the first month is free.) Is
Authorise.net good for something like this. What is a good price to charge as
a token payment?

~~~
garndt
I would assume you would set up a subscription based service where the first
month is free and every month after that is a certain fee. This would all be
setup with the payment gateway of choice, such as Authorize.net. You would set
it up in a manner that would allow the customer to have the first month free,
and then Authorize.net would charge their credit card every month for whatever
fee you set up. Authorize.net would be responsible for making sure the credit
card is valid and processing the payment.

------
thorax
I haven't used it, but there's Django Cart: <http://code.google.com/p/django-
cart/>

